# Is an impact driver wobble an issue?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

They take a beating. Probably just a wear and tear issue with tolerances going out of spec.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Sounds like the chuck is worn or bent. May be replacable. I would check with the factory for possible warranty repair. The worst they could say is no. Or will fix at your cost.


----------

